# 12+3 scan, gender guesses pleaseeee!! 20wk scan weds!



## Babyfairy1984

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140213_002.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 80


----------



## MrsSasha

I am guessing Boy


----------



## mysteriouseye

I guess girl xx


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Girl!


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink:


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Ooo interesting! More guesses plzzz! X


----------



## baileybubs

I think girl


----------



## Eleanor2014

girl!


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Wow a girl would be great! Are these nub or skull guesses? x


----------



## baileybubs

Skull guess from me, looks similar to my dd's 12 week scan


----------



## SisterRose

:blue: boy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I based my :pink: guess on the nub!


----------



## fandabby

Girl I think.


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Would love more guesses plz!


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## Ashley8806

Girl


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## LittleMinx

:pink: x


----------



## Pink1981

Girl


----------



## veryproudmum

Girl xxx


----------



## hannah berry

i guess boy


----------



## babylove x

I say girl!


----------



## lesh07

Boy. Looks like an Angled nub. Xx


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Hmm 12 girl votes 4 boy votes! Keep them coming!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe girl


----------



## J.Entwistle

Im going with girl, nub looks parallel to spine. My DS's nub was much higher angle x


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Based on the skull I am guessing a little girl. :flower:


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## muffingirl

I'd say girl


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## violetsky

Nub on the top picture looks very girly, no visible nub in the second picture xxxx


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump! 20wk scan weds, any last guesses? Will update!


----------



## Geegees

Id guess girl


----------



## pinkribbon

:blue:


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump!


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump :)


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bumpy


----------



## whigfield

:pink:


----------



## VillageVoice

I'm gonna guess girl


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bump


----------



## patchey

Boy.


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Bumpy x


----------



## Misscalais

:pink:


----------



## Babyfairy1984

Would love some more guesses plz! X


----------

